# Macochee Creek



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Anybody fish Macochee Creek lately. Only stuff you can find online talks about the rehab they did years back.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Wont be much water there now and it was recently stocked so in the deeper holes you could prob get some small browns. The rehabed water is really the only water you can fish without permission. 
Macochee hasnt been the same since the "phantom stocker" retired about 8-10 years ago

Good luck if you go. Stealth and a 1 man operation is in order

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

